# [config.gz] /proc/config.gz n'existe pas [RÉSOLU]

## legabier

Je n'ai pas de /proc/config.gz

Je n'utilise pas genkernel pour compiler mon noyau, j'utilise la méthode décrite dans le guide d'installation rapide : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml (point 2.19)

Est-ce que ça peut être la raison?

----------

## UB|K

c'est une option dans la config du noyau:

```
General setup

    <*> Kernel .config support  

    [*]   Enable access to .config through /proc/config.gz
```

----------

## Poussin

au pire, son contenu se trouve là

```

/usr/src/linux/.config

```

----------

## ghoti

... et plus précisément pour le noyau courant :

```
/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build/.config
```

----------

## guilc

Sauf que ces 2 endroits, c'est la configuration du noyau "configuré". Ce n'est pas nécessairement la configuration du noyau en cours d'exécution (on peut par exemple compiler une fois, l'exécuter, puis modifier la configuration sans nécessairement recompiler ou exécuter...).

La différence est de taille  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Sauf que ces 2 endroits, c'est la configuration du noyau "configuré". Ce n'est pas nécessairement la configuration du noyau en cours d'exécution 

 

Ben si : $(uname -r) donne le noyau en cours d'exécution !

C'est justement pour cette raison que j'ai voulu apporter la précision ...  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   Sauf que ces 2 endroits, c'est la configuration du noyau "configuré". Ce n'est pas nécessairement la configuration du noyau en cours d'exécution  
> 
> Ben si : $(uname -r) donne le noyau en cours d'exécution !
> 
> C'est justement pour cette raison que j'ai voulu apporter la précision ... 

 

Sauf s'il a changé la conf entre temps, sans avoir recompilé et rebooté dessus, ce qui est le point de guilc.

----------

## ghoti

Ok : j'ai lu trop vite !  :Embarassed: 

----------

## legabier

J'ai effectivement apporté des changements au .config sans avoir encore recompilé le noyau.

Merci pour toutes ces précisions!  :Smile: 

----------

